# Using automatic tools



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm about to get a bazooka and set of boxes. I've never used them before, never seen them in person, but with a big house coming up I'm finally ready to take the plunge. 
I've always used a banjo and knife and pan. I have a couple question that I hope someone can answer. I've been reading back through the forum and haven't seen anything yet that answers them.

First, I'm 6' tall. On this house coming up, can I reach the 10' ceilings with the bazooka from the floor?

If I got an extendable handle for the boxes, is it feasible to box the joints on the ceiling from the floor?


----------



## Skill77 (Apr 15, 2018)

That is going to be a no on doing 10' from the floor from my experience. I am 5'11" and I can just barley do 9' from the floor with the bazooka. If I want to actually be productive I put my stilts on and set my mud up on a bench or bakers scaffold. As for boxing it all i use a Columbia extendable handle primarily and i think one could stretch and overexert ones self and reach 10' but it will just be faster off stilts plus then you are already on your stilts to cross off.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have not met many people that can run 10' from the floor. Certainly not on your first job with the gun. I do, but I'm 6'2" and have 25 years. My partner is 5'8" with 35 years(about 25 strictly running gun) and he can only do flats. Get a 72" box handle. You can probably reach with your extendable but the longer one will give you better leverage and torque.


----------



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

Not what I wanted to hear but it helps. Wish I had someone locally to learn from but there's no one around who uses them. Gotta get a start somewhere!
Thanks


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

island slinger said:


> Not what I wanted to hear but it helps. Wish I had someone locally to learn from but there's no one around who uses them. Gotta get a start somewhere!
> Thanks


Keep us posted on your success. May fine points in using the tools. Too many to state up front. Eventually this will be the smartest drywall move that you could have made. But the first few days you may be doubting that. One trick though for running 10' ceilings with a bazooka is leaving an upside down bucket ( or small bench) at either end of the bands, butts, or angles. Stand on the bucket to get the tape started. You can then carefully step off the bucket and fairly easily run out the band or angle. Step back on the other bucket to keep wheel pressure against the sheetrock while you cut the tape. If not, the cut tape may begin to fall off the ceiling. Before you tape your next ceiling band or angle, reposition the buckets properly. I am 5' 8" and can tape 10' ceilings with this method. Even the much maligned inside closet ceiling angles.


----------

